# Rental car - weekday vs. weekend



## janej (Apr 2, 2011)

I am looking for a rental car from Wednesday night to Sunday morning from the Milwaukee airport.  The rate for picking up Wednesday night starts around $200 which is more than a weekly rate ($175).  If I pick up Thursday morning, the rate drops to $55 for three days.  I would really prefer to pick up the car Wednesday night.  We are going to Madison to attend a tournament.  Is there any way I could get the rate down?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2011)

Two ideas:
1. Try renting a car at a "city" lot instead the airport.
B. Use a shuttle service from the airport to Madison (slightly LT $200).
_See:_ http://www.mkelimo.com/


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 2, 2011)

Many (most?) rental car agencies consider a weekly rental for 5-7 days.  Call the particular rental agency(s) you are considering, to see if that is the case, and there would be no penalty for choosinge the "weekly" rate/time period, and keeping the car for only 5 days.

Also, from what you said, regarding starting on Thursday, for 3 days, you would still need the 4th day (Sunday).

Also, why not check with Priceline and Hotwire, to see what rates thay have?  (For Priceline, choose the "name your own price" part of it, to get the best rates.

Tony


----------



## MabelP (Apr 3, 2011)

Try bidding on Priceline.com.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 3, 2011)

Weekends are usually much cheaper than weekdays as most renters are business travelers.


----------



## janej (Apr 4, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Two ideas:
> 1. Try renting a car at a "city" lot instead the airport.
> B. Use a shuttle service from the airport to Madison (slightly LT $200).
> _See:_ http://www.mkelimo.com/



Thanks for giving me the idea.  Where do you find the price for shuttle service?  I called the company and got a price quote of $265.86 for up to 10 people one way.  The problem is we might have 12 people.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 4, 2011)

janej said:


> Thanks for giving me the idea.  Where do you find the price for shuttle service?  I called the company and got a price quote of $265.86 for up to 10 people one way.  The problem is we might have 12 people.



Rent a BIG limo! You'll have fun, too.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 4, 2011)

janej said:


> Thanks for giving me the idea.  Where do you find the price for shuttle service?  I called the company and got a price quote of $265.86 for up to 10 people one way.  The problem is we might have 12 people.



Heck. That sounds more like herding cats! _Sheer misery._

As for the extra people, wrap a tarp around 'em and tie 'em to the luggage rack.
Or perhaps you could charter a bus?


----------



## Aceldelmon (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I have been traveling a lot in last few years and know about car rental prices, hotel prices from the depth. No doubt the prices sore up as weekend approaches as car rental companies tend to earn more on off days rather than working days. I will still suggest you to short list some reputed car rental companies and try seeking the best deal. This way you can get cheapest and best deal for you. I personally prefer hiring from http://www.pointcarhire.com/ as they are a broker firm which lists cars and their prices offered by major rental car suppliers like Budget, Thrifty, etc. This way you can get all the deals at one place and select the one whichever suits you.


----------

